# Gas Detection



## PipemanNYC (Nov 21, 2008)

Anyone know of a good leak detector for Natuaral LP etc.. It be nice to have something other then a spray bottle of soap...


----------



## kozdog (Jan 1, 2009)

*gas detector.*

We use Industrial Scientific ATX 412 Gas Detector. My department maintains 415-miles of sewer system not including sewer laterals. we use this daily,testing atmosphere in manhole structure before removing the cover. It has multiple sensors for O2, H2S, CO and LEL. I once detected an abnormal Lower explosive level in a low flow 8-inch sewer main that turned out to be a gas main leak infiltrating the sewer main...this could of been something if not detected. Not sure if this is what your looking for, but it is a good piece of equipment


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

i'm looking at getting a gas sniffer too. i've seen the tif ones but don't know if there are any other/better brands. i just need something that detects nat. gas/lp mainly.






paul


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

We've had great luck with the TIF Model #8800A. It's certainly not the most advanced unit that I've ever seen or owned, but it's quick and reliable:thumbsup:


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

A Match?

OK - Sorry, I just had too. but agree with trick above


----------



## PipemanNYC (Nov 21, 2008)

im gonna check into the TIF ..


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

trick1 said:


> We've had great luck with the TIF Model #8800A. It's certainly not the most advanced unit that I've ever seen or owned, but it's quick and reliable:thumbsup:


 
quick and reliable are good. i certainly don't need bells and whistles, just something to help locate that leak every now and then.






paul


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

could you post a link?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Holy Crap! I should have gotten on the band wagon earlier. The price has already doubled. :whistling2:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

PipemanNYC said:


> Anyone know of a good leak detector for Natuaral LP etc.. It be nice to have something other then a spray bottle of soap...


 

I'm happy with the Leakator 10 by Bacharach Instruments. It detects many combustible gases. http://www.bacharach-inc.com


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

i use the informant and it works well


http://www.bacharach-inc.com/informant2.htm


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I use Dawn ultra, seems to be the best detector IMO, no batteries to change, and you can physically see where the leak is. Those electronic gizmos may work too, I have never used them hard to beat good ole Dawn ultra.:thumbsup:


----------



## Magic Touch III (Dec 27, 2010)

*Sewer Gas Smell in the House*

I had a call today where the HO complained of a strong smell of sewer gas inside the home to the point where they had moved into a motel room down the street....I went right over because the HO wanted me to clean the sewer ..thinking that was the problem... I explained the most common reasons for sewer gas smells in homes and also advised him that cleaning the sewer may not solve his problem... Once I arrived the sewer checked out in great condition..vents open..floor drain traps were full.no cracked pipes. I choose not to clean his sewer because it didnt need it...I smelled a strong smell but to me is was different from the usual sewer gas smell...As I talked to the HO he told me the house was in the Milwaukee July flood and had water 3 feet deep in the basement...I looked around and saw a bed and matterss and a full size couch down in the basement and come to find out the bed and couch had been flooded as well and then never cleaned afterwords..I smelled the couch and bed and there was the problem...Long story short..His problem was mold not sewer gas...My lungs started to hurt in just the short time I was down in that basement.. Other wise the basement was spotless and very clean... Thats a first for me. That mold was a bad situation...I collected my $75.00 fee and refered him to a water damage company and left a little smarter...Tom


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> I use Dawn ultra, seems to be the best detector IMO, no batteries to change, and you can physically see where the leak is. Those electronic gizmos may work too, I have never used them hard to beat good ole Dawn ultra.:thumbsup:


 

The electronic combustible gas detectors allow the plumber to charge more for a gas leak search. :thumbsup: 

I agree that Dawn dish soap works good, but in customer's eyes the plumber looks more professional with an electronic device. Also, the soap has to physically be slopped on to each and every joint; not so with the electronic gas sniffers.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> I use Dawn ultra, seems to be the best detector IMO, no batteries to change, and you can physically see where the leak is. Those electronic gizmos may work too, I have never used them hard to beat good ole Dawn ultra.:thumbsup:


 

what happens when the leak is under soil or under a slab? i use soap for visible pipes/gas flex's & checking new install's but i'm gonna have to agree that it is a lot more professional to make a beep beep noise than saying to a customer "crawl under here and look when i slather soap water on this joint, see that bubble? oh u don't? here lemme put more soap on it" check ebay the detectors are cheap and there are tons of them, 1st job usually pays for it :thumbsup:


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

I use a UEI detector to tell me there is a leak but soap it up to know where it is.


----------



## lucygray (Mar 16, 2015)

hi...

I am using multiRae Pro gas detector system. It is multi portable hand held device having PID .I am using it from last year and is working fine.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

lucygray said:


> hi...
> 
> I am using multiRae Pro gas detector system. It is multi portable hand held device having PID .I am using it from last year and is working fine.


What this non plumber doing here??


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> What this non plumber doing here??












She's been shown the door.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

chonkie said:


> ...


 Yep! That's what I use.. when to this house on windy day.. told customer to let the neighbor know that their gas meter is leaky..


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I just now detected a methane leak in my truck. Damn that taco bell.


----------



## pipe doc (Dec 26, 2010)

i have the leakator 10 ti has worked since 1993 i like the led's when it's too loud to hear clicks
i have the tiff also


----------



## josephcordero (6 mo ago)

lucygray said:


> hi...
> 
> I am using multiRae Pro gas detector system. It is multi portable hand held device having PID .I am using it from last year and is working fine.


Even after so many years your recommended one still working incredibly. I just recently bought it after going through this thread and to my surprise it literally serve the purpose very well.


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

josephcordero said:


> Even after so many years your recommended one still working incredibly. I just recently bought it after going through this thread and to my surprise it literally serve the purpose very well.


Who are you? Are you a plumber?


----------

